# Review Politipunk.com



## politipunk (Jul 5, 2005)

Hi All, 

I have been reading the posts on this site and they seem to be very helpful, so I thought that I would post our new website to see what you all think of it. 

Last summer a few of my friends and I got together to try and help John Kerry get elected. 

In doing this we had an idea for some t-shirts. Our t-shirt became a huge success and we created a company around them. Politipunk. 



After the election it took us a long time to get over the loss, and we put Politipunk to sleep. 

About 2 months ago we started up again. We just lunched the site a few days ago. We think we have something even better then we had before. 



What do you think??? 



http://www.politipunk.com


----------



## Adam (Mar 21, 2005)

Dude, that is an amazing design. The orange is wow! It's hasn't got a political feel to it though not that that bothers me. Is that intentional?

You need better titles, especially the homepage. For example: Politipunk - John Kerry Political T-Shirts would be better.

Shipping information: I'm in the UK and could complete the order process. The shipping is automatically calculated, are you going to honour this order. So you need some information on the site about where you ship to. Hey, you could have some loyal Kerry fans overseas that want to buy your t-shirts. 

You need to help us out here:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/showthread.php?t=118&highlight=celebrity

How did you get Natalie Portman to wear your t-shirt? Way to go! Gosh, is that Paris Hilton wearing one of your tees as well?

Your contact us link could be a page, maybe with your address for returns etc. Not everyone uses a email client so it would be helpful to see the email address on the page.

The privacy statement was aligned to the far left without any margin. I'm looking at this is firefox btw. Same with the mission statement.

You can subscribe to the mailing list without putting in an email address  whoops sorry.

I love that view cart link at the top! Really makes you want to click it.

A payment details page would be good. How can I pay? Who am I paying, can I pay by cheque, money order, PayPal, cash etc etc. Are you PayPal Verified as well? Is the cart secure.

I love that background image!


----------



## jdr8271 (Jun 16, 2005)

Cool site. I like the camp guantamo shirt, and the design of the website is great. If you only sell 4 shirts, why not just put them all on the front page? When you go to the website, at first it looks like you only sell two shirts.

I would also like to know...How did you get three celebrities wearing your shirts. Did you give them the shirts in person?


----------

